# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Imposta Tarsu 2007 e prescrizione

## Salvo69

Un mio cliente ha ricevuto una cartella di pagamento di imposta Tarsu 2007 per infedele dichiarazione protocollata il 14 dicembre 2012 ma notificatagli il 14 gennaio 2013.
Secondo voi è da pagare o per decorrenza dei 5 anni il termine di pagamento si è prescritto?
Aspetto delucidazioni. Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un mio cliente ha ricevuto una cartella di pagamento di imposta Tarsu 2007 per infedele dichiarazione protocollata il 14 dicembre 2012 ma notificatagli il 14 gennaio 2013.
> Secondo voi è da pagare o per decorrenza dei 5 anni il termine di pagamento si è prescritto?
> Aspetto delucidazioni. Grazie

  
Devi verificare che sia stata spedita entro il 31/12.

----------


## Salvo69

> Devi verificare che sia stata spedita entro il 31/12.

  Ho letto dalla legge 296/2006 al comma 161 che gli avvisi di accertamento in rettifica e d'ufficio devono essere notificati, a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui la dichiarazione o il versamento sono stati o avrebbero dovuto essere effettuati. 
Al comma 163 invece dice che nel caso di riscossione coattiva dei tributi locali il relativo titolo esecutivo deve essere notificato al contribuente, a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del terzo anno successivo a quello in cui l'accertamento è divenuto definitivo.  
La dichiarazione o il versamento per l'imposta 2007 va fatto nel 2007 o nel 2008 ai fini della decorrenza del termine prescrizionale? 
La cartella di accertamento diventa titolo esecutivo definitivo nel caso in cui non si paga entro 60 gg. dalla notifica, con decorrenza del termine prescrittivo di 3 anni?

----------


## fabioalessandro

tutto regolare quindi 5 anni dalla presentazione della dichiarazione 2007 > 2012 più ulteriore tre dalla data di notifica per la fase coatta

----------


## Salvo69

> tutto regolare quindi 5 anni dalla presentazione della dichiarazione 2007 > 2012 più ulteriore tre dalla data di notifica per la fase coatta

  Ma se la notifica è stata fatta il 14 gennaio 2013, per l'imposta 2007 i cinque anni non si prescrivono al 31 dicembre 2012?

----------


## fabioalessandro

devi vedere la data di deposito alla posta non quella a te notificata

----------


## danilo sciuto

> devi vedere la data di deposito alla posta non quella a te notificata

  
Se dunque è datata 2013 è fuori termini, no? Cosa pensa l'ente da te rappresentato al riguardo?  :Smile:  
Mi aggancio a questo post per segnalare che i Comuni inviano accertamenti per omessa dichiarazione per l'anno - ad esempio - 2007, anche se l'immobile è stato acquistato in anni precedenti.
Si tratta di prassi illegittima, in quanto l'omessa dichiarazione è contestabile solo per l'anno di effettiva omissione, non anche per quelli seguenti! Diversamente, in caso di omessa dichiarazione di un immobile il cittadino sarebbe esposto ad una infinita serie di sanzioni per ciascuna annualità.

----------


## fabioalessandro

scusa danilo perchè dici che è datata 2013?
la data 2013 è la notifica da quello che leggo non l'invio
mentre sull'omessa denuncia fino a quando non si presenta una dichiarazione è sempre da sanzionare perchè la violazione si compie ogni anno
l'eventuale presentazione sana solo a partire dall'anno che è stata presentata

----------


## danilo sciuto

> scusa danilo perchè dici che è datata 2013?
> la data 2013 è la notifica da quello che leggo non l'invio

  Intendevo ... se l'invio fosse 2013 sarebbe prescritta, concordi no?

----------


## fabioalessandro

sicuramente
hai perfettamente ragione
avevo capito io una cosa per un'altra sorry (da chi è secondo in classifica...tiè  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Salvo69

Il deposito alla posta è stato fatto il 14 gennaio 2013 ed è stato ritirato dalla giacenza il 17 gennaio 2013.
Ho letto in giro che per l'imposta tarsu 2007 la denuncia va fatta entro il 20 gennaio 2008, pertanto la prescrizione decorrerebbe dal 2008 con prescrizione dei 5 anni al 31 dicembre 2013.
Che ne pensate?

----------


## fabioalessandro

si distrattamente avevo capito che era anno 2007 ma riferito al 2006
invece se l'annualità è il 2007 la dovuta presentazione della dichiarazione andava fatto entro il 20 gennaio 2008 pertanto l'ente è nei termini

----------


## MrDike

Mi allaccio a questa discussione per due omesse denunce TARSU e ICI, entrambe relative all'annualità 2006. 
L'Ente locale ha inviato al contribuente, in data *27/12/2012*, una raccomandata A/R contenente l'*invito a comparire* _ex_ art. 5 D. Lgs. n. 218/1997. 
Tuttavia, gli eventuali accertamenti non potranno più essere notificati nei termini di cui all'art. 1, comma 161, della Legge n. 296/2006, ma è probabile che il Comune voglia sostenere qualche assurda teoria in merito. 
Al riguardo, *il citato termine*, come più volte ribadito, *è posto a pena di decadenza* e stante la diversità di _ratio_ tra prescrizione e decadenza, poiché a quest'ultima corrisponde l'oggettiva esigenza che una determinata attività sia compiuta nel tempo previsto, ad essa non risultano applicabili le norme del codice in tema di sospensione e di interruzione *(art. 2964 c.c.)*. 
Convenite?

----------


## fabioalessandro

sicuramente
unica cosa possono sanzionare per mancato invio della risposta se trattasi di questionario oppure se non si presenta mancato presentazione
io cmq consiglio di andare a vedere altrimenti possono operare con immobili similari ovviamente per annualità 2007 e successive

----------


## danilo sciuto

> si distrattamente avevo capito che era anno 2007 ma riferito al 2006
> invece se l'annualità è il 2007 la dovuta presentazione della dichiarazione andava fatto entro il 20 gennaio 2008 pertanto l'ente è nei termini

  Hai ragione tu !

----------


## armaduk

> Se dunque è datata 2013 è fuori termini, no? Cosa pensa l'ente da te rappresentato al riguardo?  
> Mi aggancio a questo post per segnalare che i Comuni inviano accertamenti per omessa dichiarazione per l'anno - ad esempio - 2007, anche se l'immobile è stato acquistato in anni precedenti.
> Si tratta di prassi illegittima, in quanto l'omessa dichiarazione è contestabile solo per l'anno di effettiva omissione, non anche per quelli seguenti! Diversamente, in caso di omessa dichiarazione di un immobile il cittadino sarebbe esposto ad una infinita serie di sanzioni per ciascuna annualità.

  hai qualche fonte normativa o giurisprudenziale a conforto di questa tesi ?
Mi tornerebbe utile per un cliente che:
- dal 1995 è proprietario di immobile, 
- non ha mai fatto la dichiarazione TARSU
- in data 2.1.2014 il comune ha spedito gli avvisi di accertamento per gli anni 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012 contestando in ognuno l'omessa dichiarazione. Di sicuro si è prescritto il 2007, ma per gli altri anni non vorrei pagare l'omessa dichiarazione

----------


## danilo sciuto

> hai qualche fonte normativa o giurisprudenziale a conforto di questa tesi ?
> Mi tornerebbe utile per un cliente che:
> - dal 1995 è proprietario di immobile, 
> - non ha mai fatto la dichiarazione TARSU
> - in data 2.1.2014 il comune ha spedito gli avvisi di accertamento per gli anni 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012 contestando in ognuno l'omessa dichiarazione. Di sicuro si è prescritto il 2007, ma per gli altri anni non vorrei pagare l'omessa dichiarazione

  Con la giurisprudenza non la vinci, ad oggi. 
Ma ti chiedo una cosa: il comune contesta l'omessa dichiarazione soltanto o anche l'omesso versamento?

----------


## armaduk

Tutti e due

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Tutti e due

  
E allora ti conviene pagare; tra cumulo giuridico e riduzione delle sanzioni in caso di pagamento immediato, quasi quasi gli costa meno che se si fa togliere la sanzione per omessa dichiarazione.

----------


## armaduk

Ok faccio pagare tutto dal 2009 in poi 
Per il 2008 vorrei trovare una motivazione per far dichiarare la decadenza o ex art. 71 Dlgs 507/93 o ex art 1 comma 161 l. 296/06 
Ricordo che l avviso di accertamento di ufficio anno 2008 é stato spedito il 2.1.2014 con atto giudiziario. 
Avevo pensato di motivare: la dichiarazione anno 2008 non andava fatta entro il 20.01.2009 in quanto vi é già un avviso di accertamento in cui é acclarato che l'occupazione é anteriore al 2007 e quindi non andava fatta una nuova dichiarazione il 20.01.2009. Avete qualche riferimento giurisprudenziale che potrebbe confortare questa mia tesi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Avete qualche riferimento giurisprudenziale che potrebbe confortare questa mia tesi?

  Io no, mi spiace.

----------


## fabioalessandro

secondo me non la spunti sul 2008
è chiaro che l'omessa dichiarazione si rinnova anno per anno
quindi il 2008 erano nei tempi decadenziali

----------


## MrDike

*Vedi qui...*

----------

